
List of strictly necessary cookies (BBC) - BrandiATMuhkuh
https://www.bbc.com/usingthebbc/strictly-necessary-cookies/
======
BrandiATMuhkuh
OP here: why does a page like BBC strictly need so many cookies. I'm not a
logged in user and still parts like loginCookies is needed etc. It should be
able to run a page like BBC without any cookie whatsoever.

This approach is questionable under the renewed EU court statement and one can
only set cookies after agreeing to the banner.

~~~
marichards
I agree most of these don't appear necessary, have you thought to contact the
DPO, wait 28 days and if no suitable response, contact the ICO?

Also, do you have a link to the EU court guidance?

From what I've read before, some functionally necessary and expected cookies
don't need consent, but the user may have a right to be informed.

For instance, a login cookie might be fine, but arguably only if you have
logged in - if it remains after you've logged out then that's a bit worrying.

